# .....come una goccia.......



## lunaiena (16 Dicembre 2011)

Il punto di partenza è sempre lo stesso: *capire il vero scopo del nostro soggiorno su questo pianeta.*
E tra le nostre tribolazioni preferite, ripetiamo da millenni: <chi siamo, da dove veniamo, dove andiamo…>”
Fiumi di inchiostro sono stati spesi per rispondere a queste domande e non mancano per certo i sacri testi che affrontano autorevolmente la questione.
Eppure in cuor nostro, latita ancora quella consapevolezza finale rappresentata in pareri ancorati a posizioni mutevoli e transitorie, piuttosto che in qualcosa di definitivo. Senza esclusioni, perché capita anche a coloro che sono sul sentiero da parecchio tempo.
In questo caso basterebbe dare la colpa a maya, che ci nasconde le cose, e tutto risolto.
Ma è proprio così?
Molti di noi, se proprio non abbiamo ricevuto una prova tangibile della esistenza dei piani sottili, per lo meno qualche sentore… lo abbiamo avuto.
Ma poi, in un percorso così lungo e frastagliato, immersi in questa società che ci distrae con le sue regole ed esigenze, ci dimentichiamo perfino di quanto eravamo avvinti nei momenti cosiddetti di massima ispirazione. Eppure, certe prove o qualcosa di simile, le abbiamo sotto il naso. Guardate l’acqua ad esempio.
L’acqua è un liquido che a una certa temperatura si solidifica e a un’altra si evapora. Nel primo caso diventa dura come una pietra e nel secondo sparisce nell’aria. Coesiste in tre stati di natura simultaneamente, in funzione delle circostanze ambientali.
I suddetti tre primi sotto-piani del piano fisico denso. Allora, seppure semplificando, la domanda sorge spontanea: e se noi fossimo come una goccia d’acqua…?
Una goccia quando cadde per terra da qualche nuvola di passaggio sparisce nel raggio di pochi minuti appena esce il sole.
Questa goccia, nella sua nuova veste di minuscoli puntini umidi, svolazza frammentata per aria fino a ritornare in cielo e attendere la prossima nuvola.
Non sarà mica il pralaya di una semplice goccia?
Mi piace pensare che qualche cosa si cela, dietro la metafora… E all’incorporarsi nella prossima nuvola di passaggio prima o poi vedremo che recupererà la sua identità di goccia, un’altra ovviamente, per cominciare altrove il suo nuovo viaggio verso terra.
Ci sono gocce che avranno la fortuna di cadere in fiumi limpidi e rigogliosi che prima o poi sfoceranno nel mare. Altre sull’erba, sulle pietre e perfino sui petali di un fiore, profumandosi in attesa che spuntino i dolci raggi del sole.
Talune, meno fortunate, cadranno in qualche pozzanghera fangosa o uno stagno puzzolente; …chissà quanto rimarranno. Quelle molto più a nord o nell’estremo sud, resteranno imprigionate nei ghiacci forse per secoli.
E così ogni volta che piove. Eccole lì le milioni di gocce sparse dappertutto ad aspettare il sole o il caldo vento che le prosciughi, per essere pronte a ricominciare da capo.
Qualcuna cadrà nei fiumi dicevamo e si ricongiungeranno presto con il mare o l’oceano.
Ma ci saranno anche molte che cadranno direttamente nell’oceano stesso, e per loro sarà la fine dell’estenuante viaggio per quanto solo una infinitesima parte di queste evaporerà di nuovo.
Fine di una goccia, direbbero i titoli di coda. Quasi tutte rimarranno in seno alla loro originale provenienza. Pressappoco come tutti noi, prigionieri di mille rinascite, durante il nostro pellegrinaggio verso il ricongiungimento finale.
E forse, a ben vedere, da un’occhiata alle nostre vite, si potrebbe anche capire chi di noi è caduto nell’oceano e chi purtroppo in una sudicia pozzanghera

<Una goccia d’acqua> di Claudio Capolino​


----------



## contepinceton (18 Dicembre 2011)

bellissimo...molto simile a certe cose della musica...


----------

